# Where to find Fuji rod tips that don't cost a fortune



## Butthead (Aug 26, 2014)

So I've been looking for these three Fuji rod tip tops:
TFST-6-5
TFST-6-45
FST-6-45

Any good ideas on where I can find these for a reasonable price and not have to pay $10 to have them shipped? 
All the major online rod building sites really charge a lot to ship out tips that weigh next to nothing.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 28, 2014)

"Just the tip" bump.


----------



## infernoxd45 (Aug 29, 2014)

I found one of 'em..
https://www.ebay.com/itm/191300010430


----------



## shfishinsticks (Sep 4, 2014)

Being they are SiC, and 2 of them are Ti framed, they're not gonna be cheap anywhere. Authorized Fuji dealers are required to sell at MSRP to retail customers and the wholesale prices are set by Fuji as well. Give Karen at Bingham a call (913-897-6657). She's pretty fair on the shipping charges.


----------



## baxterbass (Jun 18, 2015)

Found a set of three Fuji (three different sizes) at Wal Mart in fishing junk section. Put one on rod a couple weeks ago and it has been working fine.


----------



## Butthead (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the responses guys, sorry it took so long to respond in this thread. I wound up getting tips from Johnny's Pond in PA and a place in Texas.


----------

